# best gun make is?????



## sniper665 (Dec 13, 2008)

:beer: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: 
hey whats your guys thought on the best gun maker. who do you guys think?

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Remington


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Remington 700 rifles.

Benelli shotguns.

Colt pistols.

And whats with the emoticons dude? You need to lay off the crack pipe I think.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

remington rifles. and i second bareback on the layin off the crack pipe haha :lol:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

haha what a great question.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Ruger and Remington Rifles, Ruger and S&W pistols

Lay off the emoticons.


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

Red Rider!


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

What about Kimber, Cooper, Anschutz...?
( I'm a Savage, Rem, Ruger man cause I can't afford those)
Shotgun vote goes to Benelli
Handguns,
Pistols=Colt, Sig, S&W
Revolvers=OLD Colt, Smith & Wesson


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

tack one on for benelli shotguns


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

SHOTGUN:: Ithaca
223 cal::: Savage "Accutrigger"
30/30 cal::: Glenfield Mod 30 1960's
Pistol:: Taurus 357,,, Smith Wesson 40

That's my pick, cause that's all I got..... :roll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree with the emoticon thing. Lay off it it's annoying!

I will have to vote for what I have. It's in my budget so works for me:

Rifles: I like the Weatherby Vanguard line. If I had a ton of extra money laying around I'd like a Kimber or a Sako.

Shotguns: I shoot a Browning. I may pick up a Benelli in the next few years.

Handguns: I have a Kel Tec and a Springfield Armory on the way. The SA is the one that gets my vote out of what I have. If I had ALOT of extra cash, I would get a Kimber.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

also i'd say that the shooter is what you need to worry about before the gun.


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

Rifle would be a remington or browning

Handguns, H&K Semi autos and Smith & Wesson revolvers

Shotguns I have only shot remington and browning but I like the brownings more

I'm with nosib on the fact that the shooter is what really matters. I'm sure all my rifles, hanguns, and shotguns all shoot better then I can, no matter what the brand is.


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

rifles: remington and winchester
revolvers: smith and wesson
Shotguns: remington
Pistols: colt and kimber
Ar-15: smith and wesson


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Rifle..............................Browning
Shotgun:
Semi-Auto......................Benelli
Over-Under....................Browning Citori Lightening
Pistol.............................Smith and Wesson
I just got into pistols but I am partial to S & W because their factory is just across the Mass State line. They will fix (if needed) your gun while you wait.
I have a Martin Bow but I am purchasing a Bow Tech Commander. I am very limited in bows as I have a longer draw length.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well first off it is what ever gun you can shoot good and feels right in your hands.

Second is what can you afford.

Now what I have and I feel comfortable with and own or have access too....

Rifle.....Tikka T3, Browning A-bolt, Savage, Rem 700 (own all of these)

Shot Guns.....Berretta (extrema2 and 303A), Remington 870, Ruger Red Label

Pistol.... CZ P09, Berretta Neos

Now the beretta's are my favorite shot guns. Fit me correctly and most of the time I am deadly with them (accept for last time goose hunting....still am :******: )


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

a lot of it has to do with preferance too


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

Rifle- I love my kimber. Once you shoot a kimber I dont know if you could ever go back to anything else.

Shotgun- I am not as picky but if I had to choose it would be a Benelli.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

My shotgun vote would be for the remington 870.


----------



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

1 for savage


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

a lot of people hunt varmint with savage must be good


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

browning 204 a-bolt with a medium heavy barrel...you get a smoother action than a savage and lighter barrel than a remington heavy barrel...cant go wrong


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

hows the 204 i am thinking on getting a different upper receiver with 204 chamber so i can go shooting 204 if i want or 223


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Flight Cancelled said:


> browning 204 a-bolt with a medium heavy barrel...you get a smoother action than a savage and lighter barrel than a remington heavy barrel...cant go wrong


That's what I love about the 22-250 A-Bolt. The action is incredibly smooth.


----------



## poodidly (Jun 26, 2008)

Savage .223 with accutrigger!


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

Savage has my vote for best gun for the money! I got my .204 Savage 12 fv w/ accutrugger for $360. Sub MOA and trigger is light as a feather.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

is a 204 a better yote round than a 223?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> is a 204 a better yote round than a 223?


No.

.223 should be the ABSOLUTE smallest caliber you should look at for even a semi serious coyote gun. IMO

In fact, if your already shooting a .223, a .204 is relatively pointless to have (if you dont have unlimited funds), their both relatively CLOSE range weapons, 300 yards max for the .223, 200-250 for the .204, on average.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

so dont get a 204 got ya lol i will invest in a better sniper stock and putting some jp items on the ar 15


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

nosib, the .204 will kill dogs just fine. Look at the facts before you make up your mind. I will agree on the 300 yard range for two reasons, at 300 yds the 40 gr will carry 500+ ft/lbs of energy and the drop is around 4-5" when zeroed at 200.

I can hold just a bit high for the long shots and still have plenty of power left for the kill with a shot to the chest.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i guess if i have a .223 why get a .204 should just stick with the .223


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> i guess if i have a .223 why get a .204 should just stick with the .223


Exactly! Your learning young grasshopper.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

:lol: :beer:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

the best gun maker?... i thought so hard on this one but after hours of head pain i finaly got it... the one that shoots the bullet when you pull the trigger...

if i asked what nfl team is the best everyone would have a different "opinion"... same as vehicle maker... there are different manufacturers because not everyone likes the exact same thing...

and people, lets not start this 204 isn't large enough to kill a coyote with... you may not think so, but i dont seem to have a problem with mine, and it looks like there are a few others out there who feel the same... its a never ending dispute of "opinion"... as nosib stated, may want to thing about the shooter before you think about the gun... in the end its all about the shooter, i mean.. the used to kill deer with rocks on the end of a stick...


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol when people ask for certain things on these forums they will always be opinions more less.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The best gun is a gun that shoots everytime the triggar is pulled and it shoots straight.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol the perfect gun is one that has anti gravity bullets and shoots perfectly straight


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

well for rifles its Tikka for me ...I have 3 of them..2 in 22-250 and 1 in 7mm mag..for shotguns its a benelli for me..hand guns I owned a springfield in 40 s&w and hated it..traded it for a glock model 35 in 40 s&w and love it..


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

colt saurer for rifles

remington for shotguns


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

308 what cal. colt to you have?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Rifle's: Remington, Savage.

Shot gun: Ithaca, Bretta

Pistol: Dan Wesson

But if your choseing to buy?
One that fits you and your buget. 
One that fits your wants.
One that fits your future.
Do you want to start reloading? 
Its a real pisser to find empty hulls in grass, snow or weeds.

A 300 Win Mag won't kill if you can't shoot it either.

 Al


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

alley your right that the shooter matters so the best gun can become one of the worst with a horrible shot.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

alleyyooper That is wize words.

It is very hard to say who makes the best factory rifle. I have seen guns from many different companies shoot great and some just not shoot for anything.

If you want a factory gun that will shoot from the box at a low cost then Savage is the deal.

My rem 700 in 308 shot very well but I had to shoot it as a single shot. I have since had the tibe set back and now I can load mag length ammo and get supper good groups.

Chuck Norris is the only man to ever defeat a brick wall in a game of tennis.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i am looking at a 308 for an all round gun will that rip up a coyote very badly?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

yes sir it will.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

well that sucks lol then i will have to use my .223


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

actually I use the 308 for my every day coyote gun, it does not rip up a coyote to bad. It's actually a very good caliber for coyotes. It leaves a pin hole entrance and about a quarter size exit.

xdeano


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

what happens if you hit a bone does it leave a huge exit hole?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If you hit bone it'll leave a bit larger hole, but nothing like my 243.

The largest hole i've ever had with the 308 was a head shot at a bit over 200y. It took the entire top off. So i wouldn't recommend it for head shots. I don't do to many head shots, only if it's the only thing i have.

xdeano


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

got ya but i am going to stick with my .223 now for deer and smaller game. in about 2 years i am going to get a DPMS 308 rifle (crossin my fingers that obama doesn't stop the production of them) and take that out for larger game. switch the nice NF scope over to the 308 and go from there.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The 308 and 30-06 are both nice rounds. If you hand load they are super rounds.
You can make *just about *every thing work well if you hand load.
 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib you are going to shoot deer with that 223?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

within reason if i am calling and its season (i have a 270 for deer hunting)


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

nosib said:


> 308 what cal. colt to you have?


7mm mag. its my grandpaps :beer:


----------



## Lone Elk Hunter (Dec 27, 2008)

Rifle: 
#1 Remington Mdl 700
#2 Benelli R1 (Fastest 2nd shot For a Semi)

Shotgun:
###1 BENELLI (Hands down the best out there)

Handgun:
#1 Beretta
#2 Colt


----------

